# Quick run down of my well equiped BOV



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

My BOV is a 1989 F250 powered by a 7.3 Liter diesel with a slide in truck camper.

The short version of the mods are:
Converted to run on waste vegetable oil
I can collect and filter wvo on the fly if needed
Stock alternator has been modified into a welder and it can run some power tools 
It has a 12v air compressor to make short work of any flats
The camper has three 45 watt solar panels and a 1,000 watt 110 volt inverter
The camper batteries can be charged by the alternator
The solar panels can charge the truck should the starting battery die or the alternator fail
It has solar hot shower that can be supplied from city water or a stream with a 12v pump
I have a class III hitch and 12v plug for a removable winch on the front. 
I have a multi band Ranger CB to be added soon.

The details of the mods are listed in how-to articles on my blog.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you have any more pictures of the beast in action at all? For the 12-volt plug to the winch, do you also have a way to use that same kind of connection to boost another vehicle without needing to lift your hood at all? Also, where did you find that 12-volt plug? I can only find "quick-connects" that are open to the weather (rain, salt, mud) that don't work very well on a 4x4 (a couple friends have the multi-mount winches with the same quick-connects, they have troubles with their winches more often that I have with mine, always connected).

Do you have "shore-power" that can keep the truck batteries charged as well as the solar-panels, or is it one or the other? My trailer's solar-panel will keep my Jeep's starting battery fully-charged when the Jeep and trailer are connected via the umbilical cord. The shore-power connection will do the same as well (only used at home to pre-chill the fridge).

Have you considered mounting a York Compressor to the engine to run air-tools off of a "large" air-tank instead of needing to rely on a 12-volt compressor?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Do you have any more pictures of the beast in action at all? 
**Not many, and I won't for a while. There are some scattered though out the articles on the blog. I got banged up in an accident and I don't get to use it now. That's why I selling off the love of my life, my off road M715 ( and I have all this time to write all the atricles on my blog). She's only 2wheel drive and more of a daily driver than a trail rig anyway. I am keeping my mild built vw diesel powered geo tracker for the woods.

For the 12-volt plug to the winch, do you also have a way to use that same kind of connection to boost another vehicle without needing to lift your hood at all? Also, where did you find that 12-volt plug? I can only find "quick-connects" that are open to the weather (rain, salt, mud) that don't work very well on a 4x4 (a couple friends have the multi-mount winches with the same quick-connects, they have troubles with their winches more often that I have with mine, always connected).

**It's a military slave cable ( jumper cable) connector. That's the older type and it seals very well. The newer ones are called NATO plugs and have slip on dust covers, but there's an adapter to make them work together. Both styles can be found online. Look for the old ones if you can. I got a hold of a damaged slave cable that was headed for the trash. I cut off the broken end and added standard jumper cable clamps, so I can jump someone w/o poping the hood.

Do you have "shore-power" that can keep the truck batteries charged as well as the solar-panels, or is it one or the other? 

**Right now my shore power is low tech. I run an extension cord into the battery box and plug in my power strip. I have a cheapy 12v 2amp/6amp charger to top off the batteries while on shore power. I am keepiing an eye out for a used rv charger/inverter, but this works for now.
My trailer's solar-panel will keep my Jeep's starting battery fully-charged when the Jeep and trailer are connected via the umbilical cord. The shore-power connection will do the same as well (only used at home to pre-chill the fridge).

**I have the starter battery and camper battery connected with a solenoid. It's switches on with the ignition and has an override switch on the dash if I ever needed to jump start myself. 

Have you considered mounting a York Compressor to the engine to run air-tools off of a "large" air-tank instead of needing to rely on a 12-volt compressor? 

**I ran one of those on my jeep for a few years. They work great but I'm just looking to plug and fill flat tire or maybe fill an air mattress, not run an impact gun or die grinder. This was a quick and easy install compaired to fabing up engine mounts. If you see a couple of the pics from under my hood it's getting pretty crowded with all the gadgets. My truck has a/c but the compressor is shot. I've converted a different truck, but I was also scrapping the ac all together. I'd like to fix this one someday and have a nice comfortable "see the grand canyon" kind of truck.


----------

